# Maxi dresses?



## Weeze (Mar 21, 2009)

How do we feel about Maxi dresses?

I like them on other people... ok, thinner people... but, I sorta feel like I would look like I was wearing a muumuu (Not hatin' on muumuus).

So, I guess what i'm asking... 
Post your maxi dress pictures?
Will a purple one make me look like a giant purple people eater? 
HELP ladies! I want one, but I don't want to look like i'm wearing a house dress in public OR waist my money.


----------



## Cors (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL at giant purple people eater! 

They look so awful on me, especially when not cinched in at the waist.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about maxi dresses. Sometimes they look lovely, sometimes they look like tents! I am a pear shape, with tiny rounded shoulders, so I think I'd look like a walking teepee! LOL...think I'm gonna have to try one on and see!

Kris - if you want more advice before you buy, try the "purple people eater dress" (so repping you for that!) on & take a pic of yourself in it in the changing rooms, then post it so we can advise before you buy?! Is that too extreme?!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 21, 2009)

I tried a bright yellow maxi dress from Target last weekend, but I didn't look very good in it. IMO, it's a little bit better than muumuus because there's some definition around the bust area, but the length is problematic. At 5'6", the maxi dresses I tried on were still dragging on the ground.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2009)

I remember maxi dresses when they first came around. Mini, midi (why those haven't made it back, I dunno) and maxi dresses. It was very mod. 

Didn't like 'em then either.


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Omar the tent maker,Omar goes far.Just make it in a huge colorful print.
Not flattering on me,anyway.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 21, 2009)

I think they're beautiful! And comfy. Can rarely get them to work with my boobages though


----------



## katorade (Mar 21, 2009)

Hate 'em with a passion. I end up looking like someone that follows around Fleetwood Mac tours and sells soy hot dogs off the back of a truck in the parking lot if I attempt wearing one.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 22, 2009)

katorade said:


> Hate 'em with a passion. I end up looking like someone that follows around Fleetwood Mac tours and sells soy hot dogs off the back of a truck in the parking lot if I attempt wearing one.


Wait. You mean.... you're not?


----------



## katorade (Mar 22, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Wait. You mean.... you're not?



HEY, I get lots of compliments on my patchwork prairie skirt and big-ass belt and sandals that have jingly bells all over them!










LOTS! And the Smart Dogs, are darn good, too.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a nice spaghetti strap one I got in Dots last yr.. It was dragging the ground so I hemmed it a little. This way I get the longer look without it dragging the ground...


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 22, 2009)

I do like them, but maybe I'm biased here but I think at 5'8, they don't envelope me. I like my dresses to be very long or above my knees. Anything to avoid the dreaded hit at the mid-calf, which I think is universally unflattering on anyone.


----------



## susan.h (Mar 23, 2009)

I do love maxi dresses that have an empire waist! I am 5'2 though, so I do need to hem a lot off. But I do like the look of a longer skirt/dress on me because I have cankles, and pretty big calves, so I don't like showing them off too much.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE the way these look but I've never been able to find one that's long enough and that'd fit. Any suggestions?? I'd die to have one for my shower this weekend. :wubu:


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 23, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I LOVE the way these look but I've never been able to find one that's long enough and that'd fit. Any suggestions?? I'd die to have one for my shower this weekend. :wubu:


http://www.onestopplus.com/Search/SearchResults.aspx?SearchHeader=maxi


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> How do we feel about Maxi dresses?
> 
> I like them on other people... ok, thinner people... but, I sorta feel like I would look like I was wearing a muumuu (Not hatin' on muumuus).
> 
> ...



Such a great question!!! I love how they look on other people too but I always feel like I look pregnant in them because they hug my belly and I feel like I seem more wide than long and it's just not the most attractive look for me... would LOVE to see pics of bbws in some maxi dresses and show us how to make it WORK!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Where can you even buy one? I mean an actual walk-in store, not online. I'd love to try one on. I HATE ordering clothing online. Hate! Hate! Hate! But I love the look of the maxi dress so I want to try it on.


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

i don't like them. maxis gives me no shape. (is sacky a word? :blink


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Where can you even buy one? I mean an actual walk-in store, not online. I'd love to try one on. I HATE ordering clothing online. Hate! Hate! Hate! But I love the look of the maxi dress so I want to try it on.



*Nancy, I saw at least three in Ashley Stewart last weekend; you can try there. *



susieQ said:


> i don't like them. maxis gives me no shape. (is sacky a word? :blink



*Yes it is when talking about dresses or top that have no definition. :happy:*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't really care for them; at my height they sort of swallow me whole. Oldnavy has a couple in the petite section that I want to just try for shits and hella giggles. If it works, might pan out nice on vacay. 

BUT, I think they can look really pretty on taller women. It's just all about the shape though.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm short, and pear shaped, and i like how they look on me.


----------



## Tania (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't own any maxis (unless you count my regency gowns, ha), but they tend to look ok on me.


----------



## Cors (Mar 25, 2009)

I think waist definition makes all the difference if you have a large bust, especially if you have relatively narrow hips and no ass! I am tempted to try them on with petticoats but I am not sure if that works.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought a maxi dress recently, and it's a bit too short to wear as intended, so I've started wearing it just under my bust line, with a plain tight fitting shirt underneath, with a belt where they meet. Get a nice flowy effect, but still some shape


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is kinda funky... 

View attachment isla_big.jpg


----------



## Tania (Mar 26, 2009)

I like that! The neckline is interesting. And the print is very...tiki!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> I like that! The neckline is interesting. And the print is very...tiki!



It is tiki! I couldn't think of the word, but that describes it perfectly. I might buy it and hack off like...5 or 6 inches since I'm a shorty. I'm thinking it would be great for the summer/vacations.


----------



## Tania (Mar 26, 2009)

*sings moon of manakoora and hulas*

Take lots of pics!

Where is it from?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> *sings moon of manakoora and hulas*
> 
> Take lots of pics!
> 
> Where is it from?



bandlu.com -- I am so sad I didn't catch the Nanette dress. There's only a size 14 left  No way that would work as the dress is just too structured.


----------



## Tania (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't been over to b and lu in awhile....will check 'em ouuuuuuuuut.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been checking out the maxis on other women recently, and I like the idea of all that freedom under the long skirt plus the open neckline. They look very feminine. I generally do well with dresses that are cinced at the high waist and flow from there, so I'm thinking the maxi might look good on me. I don't like the idea of looking trendy  but if I find a pretty enough print and cut, I might give one of these a whirl.

You won't look like a giant purple people eater if you look for the right cut, kris. Cut is everything.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 31, 2009)

Ever since I got my last Nylon in the mail, I've been obsessing over the prefect Maxi dresses for this Summer...

I really want a breezy full length version, but I'm having the hardest time finding one in 4x... any help?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 31, 2009)

Girl.. Go to This Thread.

:wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw some in the Rainbow store the other day. I think they largest they went to was 3X tho...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 3, 2009)

I love love love how other people look in maxi dresses, but if ever I try to wear one I just look ridiculous! Im too short, too busty and not enough junk in the trunk, for me personally to pull one off. I think they look great on pears.........Lorna (aka Red) absolutely ROCKS a maxi dress, she has the height and the perfect figure, in my opinion for one. But, for me, I just feel swamped in one.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, I saw some in K-mart of all places the other day. Right near the frumpy stuff...


----------



## missdelish (Apr 3, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I do like them, but maybe I'm biased here but I think at 5'8, they don't envelope me. I like my dresses to be very long or above my knees. Anything to avoid the dreaded hit at the mid-calf, which I think is universally unflattering on anyone.



I'm absolutely with you. My problem at 5'9" is the "not quite at my ankle" look that just makes me look like I'm slightly too big for what I'm wearing. Somebody needs to make dresses in "tall". 
I've tried making my own maxi dresses and they aren't too bad. The bust needs some adjusting but that's the story of my life!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the maxi dresses ... I just wish I could find one that's a solid color.  I'm not much for prints and patterns.


----------



## pasazz (Apr 14, 2009)

Love it! That should be flattering on most shapes... the neckline is very flattering


----------



## pasazz (Apr 14, 2009)

Torrid have added a few maxi dresses, which go up to 3X. Though I'd defnitely try SWAK Designs too.. their prices are great, and sizes go up to 6X on most items.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about this thread. Then it hit me. I have a maxi style dress that i made a couple years ago for summer. I don't think i have any photos of me in it though. I like the length of it and the open neckline. I also made the straps big enough to cover my bra straps. I made the dress for less than $10 since i got the fabric off the clearance rack at JoAnns. I'll have to take a photo soon. I love that dress.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2009)

katorade said:


> Hate 'em with a passion. I end up looking like someone that follows around Fleetwood Mac tours and sells soy hot dogs off the back of a truck in the parking lot if I attempt wearing one.




Bahahaha! I smell patchouli.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought one last week and I love it.Hits at mid calf on me (5'6").My calves aren't real big so it works.
Wide elastic gather under the bust so it give it some shape.
The freedom it gives for the belly is nice.It sort of hides my big ass and hips but the belly still shows.
Very comfy and should be great for summer.


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

i just bought 2 this week. black one from torrid and a purple patterned one from old navy. My new boy begged me to get the black one. he likes me in the maxi dresses. I have a short one that i wear all the time and he calls it my "easy access" dress. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

I dug out my dress to show what it looks like on an apple (i'm 5'11" and 375lbs, nearly all belly):


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I dug out my dress to show what it looks like on an apple (i'm 5'11" and 375lbs, nearly all belly):



That's really cute on you! Very nice color on your skintone too!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you!  I love turquoise. It's one of my favorite colors to wear.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 16, 2009)

That dress looks good on you. You did a good job in making it...


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2009)

pasazz said:


> Torrid have added a few maxi dresses, which go up to 3X. Though I'd defnitely try SWAK Designs too.. their prices are great, and sizes go up to 6X on most items.



THANK YOU!
I had checked Torrid and found nothing, but did a revisit, and I'm really diggin' the teal/brown one!


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got both of these and love them. I was kinda on the fence about the green one (I ordered online) but it actually looks better on me than the purple.

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442198284&bmUID=1240129093109

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442198585&bmUID=1240129093112


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 19, 2009)

I absolutely love those dresses!!!





Jasminium said:


> I just got both of these and love them. I was kinda on the fence about the green one (I ordered online) but it actually looks better on me than the purple.
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442198284&bmUID=1240129093109
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442198585&bmUID=1240129093112


----------



## Tania (Apr 22, 2009)

Megan, the dress you made is absolutely special! 

I'm looking for a maxi dress that has an interesting neckline and slim halter-style straps...I'd prefer something in white, but white and red/pink ombre would be spesh, too. I love gauzy, drapey fabrics.

Has anyone seen anything like this in their shopping travels (or travailles, ha!)?

TY.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 22, 2009)

LYP used to have a really lovely tank dress made out of rayon jersey that was nice and curvy. I can't find it on the site now, but here are two longer ones it looks like they still sell.

http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=696&catid=

http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=694&catid=

The one I'm thinking of was shaped like the second one but seemed to have a tighter, curvy fit.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw maxi dresses in Lane Bryant, Ashley Stewart & Dots, yesterday I think. I think I saw them somewhere else too but I forget where. Cuz I have amnesia lol...


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 24, 2009)

This one is kinda pricey but I really love it. It just looks so comfy.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3028139...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6022581&P=1


----------



## Weeze (Apr 24, 2009)

Fedex says this little beauty is being delivered tomorrow


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I saw some in a recent Roamans or Woman Within catalog I got> That maxi dress from Nordstroms is sooo cute but way, way outta my price range....


----------



## Weeze (Apr 25, 2009)

mine came today!
It has elastic-y gathering right under the bust, which is my smallest part (not my bust, the part UNDER it)
and i think it's faaaaabulous.
I love it.

Pics later kiddssss


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 25, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Ever since I got my last Nylon in the mail, I've been obsessing over the prefect Maxi dresses for this Summer...
> 
> I really want a breezy full length version, but I'm having the hardest time finding one in 4x... any help?



Try Macy's, babydoll. I've had some good luck there! I have a soft spot in my heart for all dresses... which is kind of crazy because I didn't know I had a heart


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Pri...7&DeptId=19515&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0

it looks like it has potential and goes up to a size 36. 

View attachment 0505_78337_mm.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not that good with fashion definitions/words....what is a maxi dress?

Oh never mind....I see the pics now. Those look lovely and I like that style. As long as it has that "empire waist" thing going on, then you won't look too tented, IMHO.


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

I love maxi dresses, but I'm quite tall and frequently they're not long enough - the bottom ends up hitting me mid-calf and looking awkward. I have a lovely monif c. formal-ish maxi dress that is gorgeous though. I'll have to take pictures tonight, I don't see it up on her site any more


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 27, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I love maxi dresses, but I'm quite tall and frequently they're not long enough - the bottom ends up hitting me mid-calf and looking awkward. I have a lovely monif c. formal-ish maxi dress that is gorgeous though. I'll have to take pictures tonight, I don't see it up on her site any more



I LOVE monif c! You know she does traveling trunk shows right? You might want to call and ask when/if she's headed to a city near you. She actually just had one in Vegas I believe...and DC is next. 

Yeah, her dresses are the 'ish.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of making a dress in a pink floral fabric i have. This is the pattern i'll use: (the brown one)






ETA: This woman makes a lot of really cute patterns that go to a size 32 fyi


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm thinking of making a dress in a pink floral fabric i have. This is the pattern i'll use: (the brown one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh i reallly like that one...it will look lovely on you...


----------



## cherylharrell (May 3, 2009)

I saw yesterday in Walmart of all places, some maxi dresses. I think they were made by Just My Size. I like them both but the short sleeve one didn't fit quite right & with a cross over front I would've had to sew it down to keep my bra from showing etc. The spaghetti strap one looked better on me but it was too low cut to wear & would show off my bra. Bummer.


----------



## rainyday (May 20, 2009)

This maxi from Target has been on backorder for a while and finally arrived the other day. Unfortunately it's going back. I got the 28/30. I'm actually about a 5X on top and an 8X on the bottom, but often smaller size knit stuff works for me. This time it didn't. The bottom fits fine but the smocked waistband comes right up under my breasts instead of sitting at my waist like in the picture, so rather than looking curvy it just looks tent-like. The armholes were also very tight.

Even if it had fit well though, I think I might have sent it back anyway because the knit is the very thin cheapo kind that's cotton but almost feels like it should be polyester. 

I think for a woman closer to the size given it would work. If like me you're trying your luck with squeezing into something smaller than your actual size though, I don't think I'd recommend this one unless you like things landing right under your boobs.

I have another maxi from them on backorder. Half debating canceling that before it ships.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 20, 2009)

Rainy - I am SO JEALOUS! I spotted that dress when looking fo something to wear to my best friend's wedding and I can't get it in time (unless its not on backorder anymore.. I will have to check.)  I'm sorry it didn't work for you  *hugs*


----------



## ksandru (Jun 2, 2009)

I love maxi dresses - anything available that I can get away with not wearing stockings works for me!


----------

